# Could I get some advice on my labs and u/s, please?



## beyondjupiter (May 18, 2012)

My previous PCP was only testing my TSH and writing me off so I found a new doctor. So here are my 10/11, 04/11 results from my old PCP and my recent labs 5/12 from my doctor.

*October 2011 Results*
TSH 0.47 (Range 0.50-6.00 mIU/mL)
Cholesterol 260 (Range 0-200 mg/dL)
LDL Direct 149 (Range <=100)
Vitamin D 21 (Range ng/mL)
_I included the cholesterol because I know that can be affected by your thyroid, not sure about the vitamin D_

*April 2012* (these labs were done after I started having panic attacks)
TSH 0.272 (Range 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL)

*May 2012*
TSH 0.61 (Range 0.40-4.50 mIU/L)
T4, Free 1.2 (Range 0.8-1.8 ng/dL)
T3, Total 129 (Range 76-181 ng/dL)
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies <10 (Range <35 IU/mL)
Thyroglobulin Panel
Thyrogobulin Anitbodies <20 (Range <20 IU/mL)
Thyroglobulin 19.9 (Range 2.0-35.0 ng/mL)

ANA Negative
SED Rate 21 (Range < OR = 20 mm/h)
DHEA Sulfate 360 (Range 45-320 mcg/dL)

My estrogen was low and my testosterone was high.

*May 2012 Ultrasound*
Multiple small nodules throughout the thyroid, the largest is at the inferior pole of the right thyroid lobe, measuring 9x8x8 mm in cross section.

He is doing nothing right now since my ranges are "normal". Though he is referring me to an endocrinologist for further evaluation and biopsy of the nodules.

Here are my symptoms:

Anxiety
Anxiety/Panic Attacks
Depression
Frequent Urination
Dry hair, very flaky crusty scalp
Dry patches on my face (though oily and acne too, which he says is from the high testosterone)
Tired all of the time (nodding off throughout day)
Waking up multiple times during the night
Cold in hands and feet and then later overheating at the same temp
Ridges in my nails
Weight Gain and trouble losing weight
GI issues (almost like IBS, crampy diarrhea then constipation)
Heavy, painful, irregular periods
No energy/motivation to do anything
Mentally sluggish, struggling to remember things I never had a problem with before
Random joint pain (comes and goes, though my knee that keeps popping out of joint always feels sore)
Heart Palpitations (I had a 24 hour holter monitor done, while I recorded 100 they recorded 58 PVCs)
Hard time taking full breath, I feel like I have to yawn to get a full breath all of the time. I feel like I am always short of breath.
General weakness. My arms get tired when I try to hold them up to do my hair. I used to be able to walk a mile and now I get tired walking around the block.

Any help or ideas offered would be appreciated. While I am being referred to an endo, the doc also referred me to a psychologist as he thinks a lot of my symptoms are mental 

Thank you!
Jen


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

You know, a psychologist did help me on my journey with graves. But, being on the side where this are a little more balanced, which you really are not, it was not a mental health problem really affecting me, but the chemical imbalance in my body. I really do not like doctors who go to this as quickly as yours did, but it would be something to consider for some help if needed.

Someone will be along to help with you test results, this is a great place for information and support! Glad you found us!

Hang in there. and you are not crazy! it looks to me that you do have something going on with you thyroid.

Best wishes!:hugs:


----------



## beyondjupiter (May 18, 2012)

Awww. Thank you so much!! I already feel welcomed :hugs:

I have been posting on another board and they were totally not like you guys. I have been looking over the board and I was like, oh my gosh! This is where I should be!!

I am totally not against going to mental health. I actually made an appointment for next Monday. I know I have other issues and have suffered with depression in the past.

My problem is that I know what depression feels like and this is more than that, you know? It is hard when you feel like you just know something is wrong and everyone else thinks it is in your head. When I start having panic attacks my husband is helpful but he just says "stop thinking about it". :confused0033: Not that easy

I am hoping the endo will help more too. I really like my new PCP and he says if he had a base from when I was feeling "normal" it would be easier to know what was going on. I just want some opinions from others that have actually been through it, you know?

Thank you so much again for the warm welcome. It was really needed.

Jen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

beyondjupiter said:


> My previous PCP was only testing my TSH and writing me off so I found a new doctor. So here are my 10/11, 04/11 results from my old PCP and my recent labs 5/12 from my doctor.
> 
> *October 2011 Results*
> TSH 0.47 (Range 0.50-6.00 mIU/mL)
> ...


Hey, Jen!!










You may have more than one thing happening concurrently! And let me thank you in advance for including the ranges /w your lab results.

My thinking cap is on. It would be wise to be tested for Lupus, Cushing's and Diabetes.

It would appear something is going on w/ the thyroid because your Free T4 is very low and your Total 3 is low. The FT4 is unbound hormone only and that is a very good test. However, the Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 (reverse) hormone so when I see the Total 3 that low, I know something is wrong there.

Has the biopsy been set up? I think this is essential toward getting to the bottom of this.

This all about hormones and when one is out of whack, others can be as well!


----------



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

Beyond...I have sooo many of the same symptoms you have and it's just horrible. I'm having my thyroid removed in a few weeks, and I'm so desperately hoping I will once again feel good.

It's been a bad day and I just want to feel like myself again.


----------



## beyondjupiter (May 18, 2012)

It is so nice to know that you are not alone. A lot of my family just thinks I am a hypochondriac at this point and that I am "obsessing". It's hard when no one else sees what you feel, you know?

Andros, thank you for bringing up Cushing's!! When my DHEA came back high I looked it up and that was a possible cause. After further research from your post, I really have a lot of the symptoms of that too. All of them, actually. With the thyroid and adrenal both being hormonal, it is hard to tell where the problem is.

I want to call my doctor tomorrow and ask for a Cushing's test but I am afraid they are going to get tired of me or think I am just plain crazy. I already made the psychologist appointment they suggested. They are referring me to an endo, and I guess I should wait for that appointment but I am very impatient. I just want to know what is going on.

Do you think I should call the doctor tomorrow and request a test for Cushing's? Or just wait for an endo appt?

Jen


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

beyondjupiter said:


> It is so nice to know that you are not alone. A lot of my family just thinks I am a hypochondriac at this point and that I am "obsessing". It's hard when no one else sees what you feel, you know?
> 
> Andros, thank you for bringing up Cushing's!! When my DHEA came back high I looked it up and that was a possible cause. After further research from your post, I really have a lot of the symptoms of that too. All of them, actually. With the thyroid and adrenal both being hormonal, it is hard to tell where the problem is.
> 
> ...


Jen..................call your doctor and if they act annoyed, please please get a new doc. This way you always have a second chance with the endo.

You are so NOT crazy. Don't let anyone imply otherwise.

Let us know how you fare!


----------



## Misvenus000 (Apr 26, 2012)

SickofMyThyroid said:


> Beyond...I have sooo many of the same symptoms you have and it's just horrible. I'm having my thyroid removed in a few weeks, and I'm so desperately hoping I will once again feel good.
> 
> It's been a bad day and I just want to feel like myself again.


You have no idea how many times I say this in a day! I feel your pain 

Beyond, I am right there with you. I have very similar symptoms. For the longest time I was a hypochondriac. My psychiatrist deemed me with a panic disorder. I was very sure something was wrong with my thyroid. My hair is very thin. Sometimes my hair hurts and its very oily. Had many doctors look at my blood work and I got nothing. Nobody wanted to listen to me. I felt so alone. After an accidental lymph node swell from a chicken bone scratching the crap out of my throat they found the first nodule. My full story is on the Introduction posts. Its kind of long. But well worth it if you don't want to feel alone! I am now awaiting the results of my second biopsy of my growing nodule on the right side of my thyroid. Its about 2.4cm now. I am currently being seen by and Endocrinologist and an ENT. Always get second opinions. That's how to get to the bottom of it. Sometimes doctors can see different points of view and get you the best help.

ETS: My nails are very brittle and have divots in them. I also have ridges.


----------

